
Real Crypto Has Broken Curves - kencausey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAhLPiGc3kA
======
CarolineW
The comment/abstract on this says:

    
    
        Streamed live on Mar 25, 2016
    
        "I'm going to try to go from zero to enough
        elliptic curve so that you can understand and
        possibly implement an important real-world
        attack on elliptic curve cryptography."
    

It's long, but promises much. I hope to get the chance to view this some day.

